# What is it about "older stands" that makes them require less fertilizer and water?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've heard it quoted many times in articles that older turf grass stands need less fertilizer and water in general than younger ones. And I believe it from my experience of working on our various family lawns of different ages, from new renos, all the way up to to 60+ year old lawn.

But what is it about maturity of the grass, or the soil, or both, that lowers the need for inputs? I'm not even talking about a 7-year-old stand (which is what I'd consider barely fully mature) versus a newly planted one...the real differences are in stands that are much older, like 20+ years.

And what constitutes a new vs. old stand? For example, I've seen it quoted that even without trying, organic matter increases over time due to grass cycling of blades, roots, etc. But if that's a potential reason for an older stand requiring less fertilizer, then is a renovation on that mature soil an exception? Or does the clock reset again despite the fact that the soil is still a mature soil, while the grass itself is immature? I'd guess it would partially reset.

Heck, biologists don't even fully know why older people tend to require less calories as they get older (keeping activity level the same...why does metabolic rate drop slightly over time, etc.). Do we have the answers with respect to turf?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Just taking a guess here, but could it have to do with the root system being larger & more developed? We hear this argument with the peptide-enhanced root hairs that theoretically reduce fertilizer input as well.


----------

